# Can I get Rhinestones to press on leather???



## Reeko

Hello everybody!

Quick question....

Does any one make rhinestones that apply to leather???

If so, could I get some contact information on them.

I have heat presses, but have never done any real rhinestone work, so this field is all new to me. 

Any info is appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## charles95405

I don't think that the hotfix stones...requiring heat press...will work on leather...two reasons..one is hotfix stones bond to the fabric...the cloth and leather is not porous and number two...I am not sure the leather will take the heat/pressure without some discoloration where the press is.. best bet is with a glue...or google for a ultrasound unit...that activates the glue with sound waves...no direct heat involved...but the machine are a bit pricey...$700 plus if you import from china....and double that if you can find on in USA


----------



## Reeko

Charles,

Thank you for the quick response! The job would be a 12 inch by 18 inch full back design for leather jackets. Multi color and size rhinestones. Possible jacket quantity in the hundreds. Is the ultra sound machine that you mentioned something that would be able to handle that type of volume? 

Also, are there other rhinestones around that are not hot fix that would work for this type of job??

At first I thought that was an April fools joke about the ultra sound...lol...

Thanks again Charles!


----------



## lifestar

We have used hotfix Swarovski Crystal on leather guitar straps several times. Works nicely- of course will never have the longevity of Swarovski applied to clothing.


----------



## My Shirt Connect

1st do the water test:

Drop a bead of water onto anything you want to add hotfix rhinestones to. If the bead of water gets absorbed then the glue will be able to grip. If the bead of water does not get absorbed then hotfix rhinestones will not work.

2nd Do a heat test on the material:

Make sure the material can handle the heat. Hopefully you have a small piece of scrap material to test.

In regard to leathers, plethers, etc. I have no idea what is real or not so I test everything. Sometimes the materials remain soft and can handle the heat. Other times the materials shrink, shrivel and become very hard. You never know what's going to happen till you do a heat test.

Brian


----------



## sjidohair

lifestar said:


> We have used hotfix Swarovski Crystal on leather guitar straps several times. Works nicely- of course will never have the longevity of Swarovski applied to clothing.



What Dwell time and temp are you succesfully doing this with please,, 

I have always used baskets on leather, but would like to play with this as well,

Thank you for posting it


----------



## lifestar

@Sandy Jo - We actually use an iron for leather... more control over the small strap area. We use the cotton setting but each iron is different. Some irons run hotter than others. 

PS... what is Dwell time and what are baskets? Learn something new in the rhinestone world every day


----------



## sjidohair

Dwell time refers to the time heating with a press.

Baskets,( rim setting) are a metal piece that has prongs on the backside if it is a bezel set basket, 

There are also one that have the prongs on top, 

With the baset is pushed thru the material and the stone is places in the baseket and then the prongs are closed around the stone to hold it in place,, 
Baskets are also called rim settings

Here are a few pics show the 2 different kinds, and you would typically use flat back stones for the baskets or rim settings


----------



## lifestar

@Sandy Jo Ahhhhh thanks... we use different verbiage inhouse. Brackets or settings is the word we use for "baskets"... but we never use those tools  .... Dwell time = press time here ... thanks for the update!


----------



## sjidohair

Your very welcome,,,


----------



## Reeko

Thanks for all the info guys!! 

I think this is a job that I will be turning down. The last thing I need is a big biker gang coming after me because their rhinestones fell off...lol...there is actually some humor in that....


----------



## idonaldson

I have done stones on leather vest for clubs. There are no problems with the stones and no problems with the leather referring to the heat press process. I cover with a teflon sheet. It does shine up for a while but will later dull out. You can use kraft paper to keep it dull. The problem is the stones do not last on for long. Since the glue is not sinking into the vest - they are easily brushed off. I got tired of replacing so I stop offering it. Try stitched sequins instead.


----------



## Reeko

Thank you Irv! I appreciate that info.

This club is actually more in your area...just a hop over the river into the Bronx.


----------



## Reeko

Uh Oh....I told the customer that I could not press the rhinestones onto the leather jacket. Now he wants to know if I can press onto fabric and then sew that onto the jacket...

What type fo fabric would I use for this?

Also, if I were to do this, coulden't I just press the rhinestones on the fabric and then sell them to him like that and leave the resposibility of sewing that fabric on the jacket to him?

Any suggestions???


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Reeko said:


> Uh Oh....I told the customer that I could not press the rhinestones onto the leather jacket. Now he wants to know if I can press onto fabric and then sew that onto the jacket...
> 
> What type fo fabric would I use for this?
> 
> Also, if I were to do this, coulden't I just press the rhinestones on the fabric and then sell them to him like that and leave the resposibility of sewing that fabric on the jacket to him?
> 
> Any suggestions???


Patches are one way to go. Bikers usually have patches already sewn onto to the jackets and the stones go on top of the patches.....

Brian : )


----------



## Reeko

My Shirt Connect said:


> Patches are one way to go. Bikers usually have patches already sewn onto to the jackets and the stones go on top of the patches.....
> 
> Brian : )


 
Brian, thank you for that info....

Funny you should say that because they want patches for some of the jackets as well. 

Now I am seeing an option though...We could make patches, press rhinestones on the ones that want the rhinestones, and then let them sew on the final patches!

Will the rhinestones adhere well to the patches though?


----------



## My Shirt Connect

Reeko said:


> Will the rhinestones adhere well to the patches though?


You bet and they can handle the heat so it's a win, win 

Don't mess up because I can still see a huge biker gang chasing you down!! LOL!

Brian


----------



## Superstar1140

Hello, I have been looking everywhere to find out the name of the baskets or rim settings, until now where can I order them from?


----------



## blackrose116

Hello everyone!

I am going to be creating some rhinestone heat transfers, and the t-shirts the I have are nice, as far as construction, but they are thin/organic. So I was wondering if anyone could tell me:

1.) Is there a certain size rhinestone that should be used on transfers if they are going to be applied to the thinner t-shirts? I'm wondering if there is a such thing as too much weight on a t-shirt if it is really thin.

2.) Is there a problem with how much heat a thinner t-shirt can stand?

Thanks so much in advance...


----------



## Amandazon247

I had the tiniest vest I have ever seen this weekend ... and they wanted some stones put on it .... so I had him buy a blank patch and then did that .... turned out perfect.... and i dont think the stones are coming off....I dont want to atempt somethnig I dont know is going to stay .. so Iwill stick with Patches blinged up and sewn on ..... 

For thinner shirts or burn outs I use a teflon pad in the middle ... so they dont glue together ....


----------



## zora06

Great information, so if you use the thumnails, then you can apply to the jacket under the lining as well as the leather chaps? and where can you get the thumnails?
Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine

Superstar1140 said:


> Hello, I have been looking everywhere to find out the name of the baskets or rim settings, until now where can I order them from?


The Rhinestone Guy


----------

